# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Two F-5 Block inlays... Any info?

## diymando

The first looks legit, a tad overpriced though. I am loving the block inlays (Sam Bush envy*), nice looking back (almost too good to be true) and three piece neck. 

That second one has a really unusual burst for that time period and mother of toilet seat inlay... anyone agree? Refinished? 

1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIBSON-F5-Ma...item1c4e8ad5d4

2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Gibs...item2c975abbca

----------


## Jeff Mando

_Moderator's edit. This is a family show and this kind of humor won't be tolerated._

----------


## jochemgr

I agree pricing is on the high side. Rudy's music has a stunning looking 1969 for sale for $4k. Haven't played it but it looks all original and in excellent condition.

That second one has been listed in the classifieds a few times for even more $$. It looks like a poor refinish job to me.

----------


## jochemgr

Forgot to mention that the one in the second auction has a 5-piece back so was built in 1966 or later.

----------


## Mandoplumb

Did I understand that Gibson used 5piece backs.  How long?

----------


## Bill Snyder

The photo of the second one shows what appears to be a two piece back.

----------


## Timbofood

I may be wrong but, it looks like a two piece back to me too.
Not my favorite period for these but, I am so glad other folks have warm places for them. Jochemgr, it's plain to see you are fond of them! :Wink:

----------


## Ken Waltham

I think he meant to say 5 piece neck.... he's correct in his dating.
Also, a refin for sure.
The other one is much, much nicer, and, with the earlier date, it may actually sound good.

----------


## Timbofood

OK, that makes sense. I have had trouble with that "inversion" many times!

I often feel like "Norris" from the "Big Sleep"

Marlowe- "Oh Norris, you made a mistake, mrs. Rutledge didn't want to see me."
Norris- "I make many mistakes, sir."

----------


## stevedenver

doesnt look like moto to me. looks like pearl. finish color/burst looks ok too.

----------


## allenhopkins

Second one "no longer available" -- 0 bids before seller took it down.

----------


## jochemgr

NECK yes.. neck, not back... My mistake, sorry for the confusion!

And yes, I love the look of this era Gibson F5s. I got a 1966 last November that I absolutely adore and have played every day since. I can't imagine ever letting it go and it's done an amazing job converting this guitar player to become an aspiring mandolin player.

----------


## Timbofood

Larry Rice sure got a lot out of his F-5 from this era! Some of them came out pretty well.
Then, there is his talent too.

Jochemgr,
Fingers sometimes just do as they wish, then of course there is the whole "spellchange" aspect.

----------


## mtucker

> I think he meant to say 5 piece neck.... he's correct in his dating.


Yes, but is he even correct saying that?  The skunk stripe on the neck are painted on... no?

----------


## Kagey

The 2nd mandolin was stolen

----------


## Kagey

The second one was stolen from a friend of mine and is a great mandolin fortunatly I recognised on Ebay ,it has been recovered and the thief caught in the process, thanks to a very cooperative Ebay seller. This Mandolin had also been back to Gibson for a complete refurbishing just a couple of years ago.

----------


## Ken Waltham

> Yes, but is he even correct saying that?  The skunk stripe on the neck are painted on... no?


No, those are actually layers of ebony, right in the neck. I've had 2 or 3 of those. The first one has a typical 3 piece neck of the era.

----------


## Ken Waltham

> The second one was stolen from a friend of mine and is a great mandolin fortunatly I recognised on Ebay ,it has been recovered and the thief caught in the process, thanks to a very cooperative Ebay seller. This Mandolin had also been back to Gibson for a complete refurbishing just a couple of years ago.


Wow, that's quite a story. What happens to the seller, is he just "out" a mandolin, because it was stolen?

----------


## Kagey

He has actually gotten his money back, The "Thief" turned out to be a member of the original owners family and they took care of it.

----------


## diymando

I am very glad that this thread took root and possibly helped in the return of this mandolin to its owner! This is a good day for the mandolin world and stands as testament to the Mandolin Cafe Website. 

Kagey you said that mandolin was refurbished by Gibson a couple years ago... ouch I would have been mad if they did that kind of job to any mandolin I have owned.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Kagey

I thought it looked a little odd myself, but there again I don't know the whole story, I'm just a family friend.

----------


## Timbofood

Good that order has been restored in the mando verse, another reason it's good to be a member!

----------


## Ken Waltham

[QUOTE=diymando;1377834]I am very glad that this thread took root and possibly helped in the return of this mandolin to its owner! This is a good day for the mandolin world and stands as testament to the Mandolin Cafe Website. 

This is so true. Sometimes this stuff just seems like it is an innocent discussion, and then, something like this happens. It is a very valuable website, and truthfully, the one I visit 100 times more often than any other.

----------


## mtucker

> No, those are actually layers of ebony, right in the neck. I've had 2 or 3 of those. The first one has a typical 3 piece neck of the era.


Didn't know that...thx. My Gilchrist is painted on and I supposed all along the old Gibson's were too, since Steve stays pretty true to form...

----------


## Ken Waltham

Some early Gibsons are painted on, but, not these ones from the 50's/60's.
Your Gilchrist looks beautiful.

----------


## mtucker

Thanks for the info and thanks very much for the compliment Ken. The Gilchrist is a pretty good one for being #666  :Grin:

----------

